# LL Bean Baxter State Parka



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Looking for opinions on the current version of Bean's Baxter State Parka:

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/60850?feat=baxter state parka-SR0&page=baxter-state-parka

I would like a substantial winter coat that could be worn during winter in the upper midwest. It would only be used for normal activities (commuting, snow shoveling, etc.)--nothing extreme.

I am somewhat concerned that it would actually be too warm, given that its comfort rating goes down to -45 F. On the other hand, I would like to be able to, say, spend fifteen minutes walking from point A to point B when the temp is below freezing and still be comfortable.

Anyone with firsthand experience? Any recommendations for alternatives? My only real criteria are that it be warm and long enough to wear over a sport coat.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

It looks like my old Woolrich parka from the 80's (nylon shell w/flannel lining). If so, it's designed to be worn as an outer later, so by itself it's not overly warm. I can't imagine it being the only layer for -45F.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

From personal experience in the Upper Midwest and on the Wyoming plains, I would recommend the LLB Maine Warden's Parka. Mine is at least ten years old, and they still have what looks like the same item on their website. When you need it, the GoreTex makes a difference. It is not a technical mountain garment, but for the purposes you indicate, it would serve well.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Topsider said:


> It looks like my old Woolrich parka from the 80's (nylon shell w/flannel lining). If so, it's designed to be worn as an outer later, so by itself it's not overly warm. I can't imagine it being the only layer for -45F.


No, the new Bean Baxter State Parka does NOT look like your old Woolrich; nor does it look like the old (circa. 1980s) version of the Bean Baxter State Parka - go back and look at the Bean link, not the ebay link.

Bean does have a coat similar to the old Baxter State Park called the Northwoods Parka:

As for the original post, I don't know what qualifes as the "upper midwest" But I lived in Iowa, Nebraska, and South Dakota for several years and warmth was far more important than looks - at least to me - however, I would probably skip on a jacket/coat with a fur trimmed hood, but that's my preference. -45 to 5 degree rating would not be too warm for any of those states during the winter as temps at -30 and windchills in the -70 range were not uncommon.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

TDI GUY said:


> Looking for opinions on the current version of Bean's Baxter State Parka:
> 
> https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/60850?feat=baxter state parka-SR0&page=baxter-state-parka
> 
> ...


I have a Bean Maine Warden's Parka from the mid 90s and it's very warm indeed. It seems similar to the current Baxter parka. The current MWP looks even more grandiose than the one I have from the 90s.

If we're talking teens/20s weather, the current Baxter should be a good coat for that. I wear it in extra cold weather here in Maryland. When it's in the high 30s or 40s, the coat is too warm, it's unnecessary. It's kinda bulky, but worth it when the air is very cold. It will fit over a sport coat, I think....maybe barely. The one on ebay, looks quite old, not sure if it's down filled, is it? Bean down is quite good, in my experience, so I am sure the current one is very warm.

What about this one, may have more coverage and be a little less bulky:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Epaminondas said:


> No, the new Bean Baxter State Parka does NOT look like your old Woolrich; nor does it look like the old (circa. 1980s) version of the Bean Baxter State Parka - go back and look at the Bean link, not the ebay link.
> 
> Bean does have a coat similar to the old Baxter State Park called the Northwoods Parka:


Yeah, the stupid auto hyperlinks screwed up the question.

I have both versions of the Baxter State Parka.

The newer version is nice, and I can't really see it being too warm for you using it as you suggest.

If you need it to cover a sportcoat, and you're a tall guy, you might want to consider a tall size.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the replies. My apologies for not turning off the auto hyperlinks in the original post. That was confusing.

I'm actually looking at the plain goose down parka now. Seems like it might work just as well but at a lower price point. Here's a link:

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/75140?feat=506673-GN3&page=goose-down-parka


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

TDI GUY said:


> Thanks to everyone for the replies. My apologies for not turning off the auto hyperlinks in the original post. That was confusing.
> 
> I'm actually looking at the plain goose down parka now. Seems like it might work just as well but at a lower price point. Here's a link:


I didn't know we could turn those off, thought it was an automatic thing that the forum inserts.

Best of luck on whichever you decide to purchase.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Epaminondas said:


> No, the new Bean Baxter State Parka does NOT look like your old Woolrich; nor does it look like the old (circa. 1980s) version of the Bean Baxter State Parka - go back and look at the Bean link, not the ebay link.


Whatever. The coat shown in the first link in the post says "Baxter State Parka" on the label, and it looks a helluva lot like my old Woolrich parka.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Yeah, the stupid auto hyperlinks screwed up the question.


Indeed.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I didn't know we could turn those off, thought it was an automatic thing that the forum inserts.
> 
> Best of luck on whichever you decide to purchase.


Yes, you can uncheck a box. Not sure why it's the default setting.

In any case, TBS, could you comment on the sizing of the Baxter State Parka? Customer service said the Medium has a 50.5 inch chest. I'm a 41/42R and that sounds huge. But perhaps that's not a bad thing given the nature of the garment......


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

TDI GUY said:


> Thanks to everyone for the replies. My apologies for not turning off the auto hyperlinks in the original post. That was confusing.
> 
> I'm actually looking at the plain goose down parka now. Seems like it might work just as well but at a lower price point. Here's a link:


I don't know. I've been living in Norway all my life, and can't say I've ever had the use for a heavy down jacket for regular wear. If you're out ice fishing, or other situations where you stand still for extended period of time, it's a wonderful jacket, but for day to day wear there's better options.

Using a couple of layers with zips is usually what I go for, as you can let out some steam without loosing all your insulation. A good fleece/wool shirt under one of your lighter jackets would probably work just as well as a heavier jacket.

Edit: Though if you're looking for a jacket to wear over a sport coat, when walking to your office, then it's probably not a bad option, but I would consider something else for snow shoveling.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

TDI GUY said:


> Yes, you can uncheck a box. Not sure why it's the default setting.
> 
> In any case, TBS, could you comment on the sizing of the Baxter State Parka? Customer service said the Medium has a 50.5 inch chest. I'm a 41/42R and that sounds huge. But perhaps that's not a bad thing given the nature of the garment......


I'm a 38 and the medium fits me fine, there's some extra material in the chest, but any tighter and it would be tough to move around comfortably, especially over a sweater and jacket.

IIRC there are drawstrings inside the jacket for a snug fit, it's a pretty puffy coat so that may be where the extra chest size comes from.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Topsider said:


> Whatever. The coat shown in the first link in the post says "Baxter State Parka" on the label, and it looks a helluva lot like my old Woolrich parka.
> 
> Indeed.


I'm pretty sure the same people made Woolrich, LL Bean, and Lands End's parkas. The size and care instructions tags are all the same, and side by side they look more or less identical.

Anyways, this is the new one I have:


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'm a 38 and the medium fits me fine, there's some extra material in the chest, but any tighter and it would be tough to move around comfortably, especially over a sweater and jacket.
> 
> IIRC there are drawstrings inside the jacket for a snug fit, it's a pretty puffy coat so that may be where the extra chest size comes from.


Hmmmmm. Well that makes me think perhaps I should go for the Large.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

TDI GUY said:


> Hmmmmm. Well that makes me think perhaps I should go for the Large.


I'd try that, worst case scenario is that you use LLB's great return policy.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'd try that, worst case scenario is that you use LLB's great return policy.


Indeed. I'm always right between M and L (42" chest). The chest measurement on the Large is 53.5". It seems crazy to me that that would be the right size but perhaps, as you say, they aren't factoring in puffiness. In any case, I will almost always be wearing it over something else so perhaps it's better to err on the side of too big rather than too small.

What color do you have? I'm torn between "loden" and "granite"....


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Loden, no regrets.

I checked and there are drawstrings at the bottom and middle of the coat, so you can adjust it tighter if need be.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

The Baxter parka, and a whole lot of other stuff, are on sale now at LLB. The Baxter is $40 off, if you haven't ordered yet ...


----------



## Lenticular (Jul 25, 2006)

In '94 I bought a Baxter State Parka that looks like what they are now calling the Northwoods Parka. It had Thinsulate that kept me warm through winters in Georgia and dry in the rain. Last year, the waterproofing finally gave out, and I bought the current incarnation of the Baxter. The feel of putting it on- much like wriggling into a nice, cushiony down sleeping bag- is wonderful and it has never been unpleasantly warm. Now living in southern California, I have never tested it in truely freezing weather. But when a cold (~42 degrees) front passes through, or when I am dragging my poor dog for his walk in the winter rain, wearing the Baxter gives me total immunity from the elements.


----------

